

Curiosity Rover finds round 'ball' on Martian surface - yiransheng
https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/25117432/curiosity-rover-finds-round-ball-on-martian-surface/

======
gus_massa
In Argentina, in el Valle de la Luna, we have a place with a lot of big
natural stone spheres. They are bigger than the sphere in the picture, so
perhaps it has a different geological origin.
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Valle_de_ichigualasto...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Valle_de_ichigualasto,_cancha_de_bochas.jpg)

More info about natural stone spheres:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_ball#Natural](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_ball#Natural)

Some pages with photos of similar places:

[http://101lugaresincreibles.com/2010/10/cinco-sitios-con-
roc...](http://101lugaresincreibles.com/2010/10/cinco-sitios-con-rocas-
esfericas-que-parecen-talladas.html)

[http://www.cesarlizano.name/sibowak/esferas_de_piedra_costa_...](http://www.cesarlizano.name/sibowak/esferas_de_piedra_costa_rica_htm/esferas_de%20Piedra_en_el_mundo.htm)

